
Connectivity Issues – Dallas - vsloo
https://status.linode.com/incidents/h4mgg080lf0l
======
vsloo
There must be some hosts on linode that's drawing the attacks or linode pissed
off some rich dude and he paid a botnet to ddos :)

------
jrnichols
Freenode has also been getting a DDoS today. Related?

------
hw
this is the second incident today. Any reason why Linode is getting DDoSed so
often?

